# 86 Quantum?



## Dustbmx (Dec 16, 2007)

The bad? Found one for $800 what should I look/listen for?
Other than rust? The ad says rust free....so what are problem spots?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Automatic? Manual? Syncro? Mileage? Need more info.


----------



## Dustbmx (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (eurowner)*

Auto, 5cyl, Higher miles. Gonna go look and drive today.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

A little high. Might need suspension- dampers, control arm bushings, ball joints, tierod assemblies, upper strut mounts. T-belt every 60k+ H2o pump, t-stat, cap-rotor-wires-copper plugs-radiator, heatercore is a 12 hour job to R&R, etc.


----------



## ObsessedVWOwner (Jan 8, 2010)

yep, its a bit high for $800, there might be a lot of work to do with that car. so my advice would be check it very very well.


----------

